# [gelöst] Lokalisierung futsch?

## sprittwicht

Hm, irgendwie scheint sich bei mir auf sämtlichen Gentoo-Rechnern die Lokalisierung verabschiedet zu haben. Nano ist plötzlich wieder englisch und auch die Rückfragen bei etc-Update (Datei löschen versus remove file oder so ähnlich), alles englisch.

Hat irgendein Update in letzter Zeit da was verbrochen?

Hab dieses jenes in /etc/env.d/99local stehen:

```
LC_ALL="de_DE@euro"

LANG="de_DE@euro"

LINGUAS="de"

LANGUAGE="de_DE@euro"
```

Last edited by sprittwicht on Mon Jul 23, 2007 9:40 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## firefly

was sagt 

```
locale
```

bzw 

```
locale -a
```

----------

## sprittwicht

locale:

```
LANG=de_DE@euro

LC_CTYPE="de_DE@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="de_DE@euro"

LC_TIME="de_DE@euro"

LC_COLLATE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MONETARY="de_DE@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="de_DE@euro"

LC_PAPER="de_DE@euro"

LC_NAME="de_DE@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="de_DE@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="de_DE@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="de_DE@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="de_DE@euro"

LC_ALL=de_DE@euro
```

locale -a:

```
C

de_DE

de_DE@euro

en_US

en_US.utf8

POSIX
```

? :-/

----------

## Polynomial-C

Ist dir vielleicht das nls useflag abhanden gekommen?

----------

## sprittwicht

Nein. Aber wenn ich emerge -pvN world mache, kommen interessanterweise diverse KDE-Programme zum Vorschein, die er jetzt ohne "de" LINGUAS-Einstellung kompilieren möchte.

Hab ich was verpasst? Muss man LINGUAS neuerdings in der /etc/make.conf setzen? Die Shellvariable ist nach wie vor in /etc/env.d/99local definiert und wird mir in der Konsole auch angezeigt.

Was geschieht hier? Hab ich schon einen kleinen Schäuble auf'm PC?

----------

## Polynomial-C

Also ich habe LINGUAS schon immer in die make.conf eingetragen. Soweit ich weiß, benutzt auch nur portage diese Variable.

----------

## Gibheer

Ich trage bei all meinen Rechnern in die /etc/locale.gen immer die Charsets ein, die ich gerne auf meinem Rechner verwenden will. Danach noch ein emerge -e system und das komplette System ist auf deutsch, auch ohne linguas. Aber fragt mich nicht warum.

----------

## musv

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> Ich trage bei all meinen Rechnern in die /etc/locale.gen immer die Charsets ein, die ich gerne auf meinem Rechner verwenden will. Danach noch ein emerge -e system und das komplette System ist auf deutsch, auch ohne linguas.

 

LINGUAS ist auch nicht dafür verantworlich, in welcher Sprache das System jetzt angezeigt wird. Wie schon oben bemerkt wurde, wird LINGUAS ausschließlich in der make.conf gesetzt und nicht in /etc/env.d/*.

LINGUAS legt beim Compilieren fest, mit welcher Sprachunterstützung ein Programm gebaut werden soll. Und auch nur einige Programme benutzen LINGUAS. Beispiel: OpenOffice.

@sprittwicht: Bei Deinen Spracheinstellungen sieht eigentlich[tm] alles ok aus. 

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Aber fragt mich nicht warum.

 

Und warum?

----------

## sprittwicht

LINGUAS war schuld.

Als ich meine ersten Gentoo-Systeme aufgesetzt hatte, lautete die Parole in der Gentoo-Dokumentation noch: "LINUGUAS ist eine Umgebungsvariable, die nur von KDE-Programmen benutzt wird". Dementsprechend hatte ich LINGUAS nicht in der make.conf, sondern in /etc/env.d/99local gesetzt. Das lief bis vor Kurzem auch alles wunderbar, auch wenn seit längerer Zeit in der Lokalisierungs-Doku dick und klar drinsteht, dass LINGUAS in die make.conf gehört und dort für die Installation der Lokalisierungsdateien aller gettext-basierten Programme zuständig ist. (Man beachte den Wechsel von "einige wenige Programme" hin zu "fast alle Programme".  :Smile:  )

Nun weiß ich nicht, WAS sich WANN und WO geändert hat, aber seit Kurzem scheint Gentoo die LINGUAS-Variable irgendwie anders zu handhaben. Denn obwohl sie auf Shellebene definiert und das nls-Useflag gesetzt ist, werden bei "emerge $programm" keine .mo-Dateien mehr in /usr/share/locale/de/LC_MESSAGES/ installiert.

Ich habe LINGUAS jetzt in /etc/make.conf gesetzt und ein paar betroffene Programme neuinstalliert, und Überraschung: Sie sind wieder deutsch.

Wann und warum wurde das Handling von LINGUAS so umgestellt, dass die gleichnamige Shellvariable nicht mehr ausgewertet wird? Ist das beabsichtigt oder ein Bug?

----------

